# Score! Got a Kubota B6100



## kau

Nabbed a Kubota B6100 this weekend along with a couple of attachments. 

Awesome deal! Just needs some tuning but it runs fine as-is. Paint work is rough. Should have it out at the ranch the weekend after Mother's Day weekend.

Anyone own one?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Nice! How many horsepower? Gots to get us some photos.


----------



## HickoryNut

kau, how is this project going? I have a B7100 and it amazes me how capable it is for jobs I need to do.


----------



## mattbatson

I'm also curious, as I am going out to look at a 6200 tomorrow...

i noticed they have smaller engines at 15hp...and am wondering if that is enough for our newly purchased 10 acres.

and if they even make FEL's for these tractors?


----------



## ROYD

*B6100*

I have a b6100 located, i don't pay the asking price, its in indiana, whats the going price on a 2wd model


----------



## KYTO20

I have a B6100E I bought from the original owner that came with a belly mower driven off the front PTO w/an electric clutch. It was only used to cut grass. A loader was available according to the sales lit that came w/the tractor. I also have a parts manual, owner handbook etc very nice machine. I would love a loader too but Westendorf quoted one at $4125. Enjoy.


----------



## KYTO20

Sorry forgot the price, $1900 1.5 years ago, I bought it in Arkansas. Could have sold it this spring for $2300 but declined. Great machine, like a Swiss Army knife.


----------



## bigbryan468

I have a b6100 great tractor, and am trying to find a belly mower, anyone know the model number for the attachment. Bryan


----------



## Thomas

bigbryan
"I have a b6100 great tractor, and am trying to find a belly mower, anyone know the model number for the attachment."

What year B6100..differant year differant model,also some B7100 mower will fit B6100.

Break down list on this B6100.

http://www.mytractorforum.com/images/reference/B48.pdf


----------



## trevens

i know i'm a little late here but i HAVE a 48" belly mower on my b6100 and would consider selling it if you haven't already found one. i'm in CT.


----------



## Andy Vasil

Purchased one today. Not sure of the year. It's a 4wd, and runs great. No problems with it at all. I'm looking for a good snow thrower attachment, and a snow plow. Anyone know what works with it. Are there any problems with standard attachments to the PTO?


----------



## pogobill

Welcome Andy Vasil. I think you would only need to be concerned with the HP rating and width of a snowblower attachment. There are a few options out there. Are you looking at a front or rear mount?


----------

